# Prime Reading--how different from Kindle unlimited



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

How did I miss this?  I have been getting a free book once a month by borrowing it but haven't done that in about 6 months.  Is this a newer way of doing that same thing. And Kindle Unlimited charges a monthly fee for all books you want to read. Please fill me in on this benefit of Prime membership.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Unlimited -- Prime Reading -- Kindle Owners Lending Library: Three different and distinct programs, though there is a fair bit of overlap in titles available.

Kindle Unlimited: you pay for it, around $10 a month. You can borrow as many titles as you like from the KU catalog but can only have 10 'checked out' at a time.

Kindle Owners Lending Library: Available ONLY to kindle owners -- so if you just use the app on a tablet or phone you're not eligible. (Fires do count, I think.) Many KU titles are also KOLL titles, but not all. You can borrow ONE title a month and must do it from the kindle device. You can keep it as long as you like, but can't get another until you return it.

Prime Reading: Available for Prime members only. The catalog is curated so much smaller than KU. You can borrow up to 10 titles at a time and keep them as long as you like.

PRIME membership has a whole bunch of benefits, the chief of which, for most, is the free -- i.e. no extra charge -- 2 day shipping on most items. Sometimes you can even get same day delivery for free. There are also movies and music you can stream for free, and one free kindle book a month via Prime First reads (formerly Kindle first.) Also, a significant amount of cloud storage for pictures, etc.

Also, with Prime there are things you can do with Echo that you can't if you're not a Prime member. And you can sign up for the new 'leave the package in your house' service if you're a Prime member.

Details may be found here.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks I learned alot from your post.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Prime Reading: Available for Prime members only. The catalog is curated so much smaller than KU. You can borrow up to 10 titles at a time and keep them as long as you like.
> 
> Details may be found here.


Thanks, I didn't know about Prime Reading. Can I read a borrowed book on all devices?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

__Amy__ said:


> Thanks, I didn't know about Prime Reading. Can I read a borrowed book on all devices?


Once a book borrowed via Prime Reading is in your library, you can send it to any device on your account.

In the Manage Your Content and Devices section, you can set it to show only borrowed books. This will show library borrows, Prime borrows, KU borrows and/or KOLL borrows.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had forgotten all about Prime Reading and the Lending Library. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another question about Kindle Unlimited. Sometimes I see an offer on Book Bub for a free Kindle book that interests me. When I click on it, it appears free only if you have Kindle Unlimited. There is not an option to purchase it as a regular Kindle book. If I click on the Read for Free button, will that automatically sign me up for Kindle Unlimited, or will I get a warning that I have to sign up for KU before I can get the book.  I don't want to "accidentally" sign up for KU.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Another question about Kindle Unlimited. Sometimes I see an offer on Book Bub for a free Kindle book that interests me. When I click on it, it appears free only if you have Kindle Unlimited. There is not an option to purchase it as a regular Kindle book. If I click on the Read for Free button, will that automatically sign me up for Kindle Unlimited, or will I get a warning that I have to sign up for KU before I can get the book. I don't want to "accidentally" sign up for KU.


Unless you're really not paying attention, you can't accidentally sign up.

I agree that sometimes it's confusing as to which button to click to buy.

If you see adverts for 'free' and then it's not when you get to the page, it's probably the case that (1) it was free but isn't any more or (2) it was supposed to be free but either the advert was mistimed or the free period was mistimed.

If you should sign up for KU, it's not hard to cancel . . . . but in that case I'd go ahead and give it the month. Just be sure to set it so it does NOT automatically renew or you'll be billed. You can cancel after being billed, but it would require, I think, a call to Amazon.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Another question....I used to see lots of books available from the lending library, allowing you to check out one book at a time. Now I never see books that I want available through the lending library. Have they drastically reduced the books available to borrow?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Books in the KOLL are a subset of KU titles . . . . and they move in and out as the authors go exclusive to amazon (which they have to be to be in KU) or opt to sell on multiple platforms (in which case independent authors are not allowed in KU). 

The rules are different for trade/mainstream publishers.

Prime Reading titles change . . . I think a title is in for 3 months and then it may stay or go and others will come in. The total number of Prime Reading titles hasn't gone up a whole lot since the program's inception.


----------

